# I want to woodworking to be fun



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*I want woodworking to be fun*

I want what??????????????? Nothing like putting your head where the sun don' t shine first thing in the morning!! I think I ment I want woodworking to be fun, or something like that!!!

I recently asked a friend, who is a fellow woodworker, if he ever just made something for fun? I was somewhat surprised by his answer. He said he had a list 15+/- of projects that he "had" to make. It seemed to me that I didn't want to "go there", if you know what I mean.

Well here's a couple things on the spur of the moment. I just hope I will always have time for such as this. They ain't pretty, but it was fun. Pics 1,2 & 4,5 are of some jigs made to fabricate the columns on Jason's speaker stands. Seems when they were cut out of a "block" of wood, they came from a block of spalted maple. I figured too pretty to just toss so I made a bracket to put them on. The middle item is a magazine rack, Always need one of those.

The last 5 are of a jig made that will lock in my 22.5 degree angles for the flag display cases I make. I will need to make glue up jigs that will assist during glue ups, one 90 and two 45's. The last three pics are the fit witout glue. There are a couple other items that I have thrown together that are functional but not too pretty. These will do until I make something more permanent.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Having fun is what it is all about for me Jerry. I just make whatever I want whenever I want, excepting all the special orders I get from family members! Lol. Many of my projects are dictated by what wood I have in the shop. It is a pretty aimless way to work, but it suits me fine. Sometimes I start on a project with just a vague plan in my mind and then develop the design and details as I go. I've made some of my better stuff that way. Your stuff in the pics look great. I have a similar jig for fixing miters for my scroll saw. I use my sander for wider stock, but your tablesaw gig looks like it does the business real well, and probably a bit more accurately.

Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great stuff Jerry! I have a project TODO list for the house and I am very bad for wanting to "git r done" as it were. But to me it's just an excuse to play in the shop.  The housework suffers terribly, my cupboards are nearly bare for lack of grocery shopping, and the other TODO lists seems to have got lost  There is just never enough shop time for all the other things I'd like to be doing out there as well.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think fun and TODO lists are mutually exclusive.

I try to have fun all the time, whether it is a required project or not.

The reality is, there are so many items on the TODO list because one can do them. If you have no wood working skills, then that list somehow disappears.

It is the fact that one is skilled that suddenly creates a demand for your time.

Items on my TODO list.

1) Finish kitchen
2) finish router table
3) Finish the garage build out
4) Entry way table
5) Fish tank stand and light hood
6) Complete study overhaul with cabinets and custom desk to match
7) Second study for wife and possibly a Murphy Bed setup combo!
8) Tool shed

The list could go on but if consider what it would cost to pay someone for this work, it becomes obvious that those of us with skills, rarely get any rest!!!!:haha:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with you all, it was just how he said that about having "TO DO" that hit me in a negative way. He is a friend and one very accomplished woodworker, it just sounded like the fun may have gone.

I realize that as I type this maybe that is his idea of fun, to be under the gun as it were.

At any rate I relate a lot with Mike, I just go down and start on something.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry

Having fun is why I go to the shop. Having the time to build things for fun is a even better reason to head out and have more fun. 

You have it figured out and should live to be the only guy doing this p ast 100 years old.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Having fun is the name of the game

Good work Jerry


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I have my TODO list and I have my list of "gee, wouldn't it be neat to make this". The trick is to combine them. Not always successful but usually I can at least find a technique from the "neat" list and use it in the TODO list. :dance3:

To me, the "fun" comes in the problem solving portion of things. If I don't have some kind of mental challenge, I would just slip into a coma!:wacko: (No offense to those of you out there already in a coma)...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like your last line, just great. I agree "the trick is to combine them") and for me it is a trick!! I like to have too much fun and the TODO takes the hit. I'll have to get better at that.



rwyoung said:


> I have my TODO list and I have my list of "gee, wouldn't it be neat to make this". The trick is to combine them. Not always successful but usually I can at least find a technique from the "neat" list and use it in the TODO list. :dance3:
> 
> To me, the "fun" comes in the problem solving portion of things. If I don't have some kind of mental challenge, I would just slip into a coma!:wacko: (No offense to those of you out there already in a coma)...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

<Waking up> Huh? What? <g>

I thought that the secret is to steer the TODO's to justify the next tool you want / need???? 



rwyoung said:


> I have my TODO list and I have my list of "gee, wouldn't it be neat to make this". The trick is to combine them. Not always successful but usually I can at least find a technique from the "neat" list and use it in the TODO list. :dance3:
> 
> To me, the "fun" comes in the problem solving portion of things. If I don't have some kind of mental challenge, I would just slip into a coma!:wacko: (No offense to those of you out there already in a coma)...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I like your line of thinking Jim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim how could I forget that?!?! That is how I got the drillpress. BTW I don't know how I ever got along without it!!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Jim how could I forget that?!?! That is how I got the drillpress. BTW I don't know how I ever got along without it!!



Jerry, i agree with you about the drill press. i use mine all the time and have for quite awhile.

but i think we,( maybe just me) as woodworkers tend to feel that way and say that about each new tool we get.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Boy this works right in with deluding my self so I don't cry so loud. I had trouble doing my box joints. I measured several times and that was good. Went back to cut some and they were all different sizes. Put all kinds of clamps on wood to hold it tight, same results. Finially I checked the old sears router. Sure enough the plastic parts gave way making the router move. So I had to go out and buy a new sears router. This one is all metal like the orginal sears router I had 40 years ago. I would have used one of my other routers , but my sears table saw is taped for only sears. You should have seen me cry when I had to open my wallet to buy some thing.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Boy this works right in with deluding my self so I don't cry so loud. I had trouble doing my box joints. I measured several times and that was good. Went back to cut some and they were all different sizes. Put all kinds of clamps on wood to hold it tight, same results. Finially I checked the old sears router. Sure enough the plastic parts gave way making the router move. So I had to go out and buy a new sears router. This one is all metal like the orginal sears router I had 40 years ago. I would have used one of my other routers , but my sears table saw is taped for only sears. You should have seen me cry when I had to open my wallet to buy some thing.


Sure wish I had known. I would have given you my Sears router for parts. It still runs but could definately use some new bearings.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Honey. Are you going to get started on that TODO list?

*T* Tools
*O* Ordered
*D* Direct
*O* Online

Yes indeedy dear!!!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

"Sure wish I had known. I would have given you my Sears router for parts. It still runs but could definately use some new bearings." Thanks timbertailor for the thoughts, but then I could not keep my title as cheap John.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> I like your last line, just great. I agree "the trick is to combine them") and for me it is a trick!! I like to have too much fun and the TODO takes the hit. I'll have to get better at that.


It's easy!  Here is an example...

TODO List Item (HoneyDo for some of you maybe?)
*** Clean up shop ***

OK, well I would get the most bang-for-the clean up buck if I make a new scrap wood organizer. That becomes my TODO.

On my FUN LIST is practice through dovetails.

Guess who will end up with the fanciest scrap-wood bin on the block... :dance3:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Honey. Are you going to get started on that TODO list?
> 
> *T* Tools
> *O* Ordered
> ...


That is one thing that my wife really is good about. She never complains about the money spent on tools.

She tells me that she would gladly pay for the tools because she knows how much money she would have to pay to get someone else to do all the things I do around the house.

Now what I spend on my other hobbies is another story!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

"That is one thing that my wife really is good about. She never complains about the money spent on tools." Many of the tools I own the wife bought as presants for me. Another of her great lines is I never missed a pay day in thirty plus years. Having a working wife all those years helps when she wants something from me know. But it is getting harder to scrub the floors now days. Don't get old.


----------

